# Job Photos



## formula462 (Dec 9, 2006)

Here's a job I did a few months ago,I had to go back to install some hardware so I bought a disposable camera and snapped a few...


----------



## formula462 (Dec 9, 2006)

some more of same


----------



## formula462 (Dec 9, 2006)

This is a small portion of the house it is a 6500sq.ft'r


----------



## Burlkraft (Oct 15, 2006)

Nice work. I love that satircase...:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hieny (Nov 15, 2006)

Very nice work!


----------



## formula462 (Dec 9, 2006)

Thanx guys,yeah the staircase was a blast to do I wish I would have gotten a better shot of the piano landing..


----------

